
The Running Novelist: Learning how to go the distance (2008) - lermontov
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2008/06/09/the-running-novelist
======
gstipi
If you enjoyed this article, there's an entire collection of Haruki Murakami's
writing on running titled "What I Talk About When I Talk About Running" \-
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/2195464.What_I_Talk_Abou...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/2195464.What_I_Talk_About_When_I_Talk_About_Running)

~~~
tharidlynn
This book is the reason why I start running and get addicted since then. It
helps me quit smoking, be more disciplined, create some good habits in my
life, and focus more on process rather than goal.

------
nate
I've always hated running. But I started at it in my 20s. But never made it
probably more than about 4-5 miles at a time. And it was always a labor.

Finally I tried something. I was going to run just a tiny bit longer every
single day. I started at 2 mi or so. And at the mid point of the run, I'd pick
a spot ahead of me I'd shoot for tomorrow. That's it. Not time limit, speed
challenge. Just get to that next bench. That next tree. And see what happens.

Eventually I was past 5 mi. Then 6. Then 7. At 7 I was waking up eager to do
these runs. At 8 I finally felt like I understood why people love long
distance running. At 11 mi, I was in love. I ended up hurting myself and
dreading the time it took to recuperate. But I was back at it, and going
strong before Covid.

Now in Covid land, I've paused my running schedule. I'm just too freaked out.
I live a little too boxed in here in Chicago. Near the lake with running
trails, but soooo many runners. Someone ran by me and coughed yesterday on a
walk I took and it's still burning in my brain :) So I'm avoiding those paths
as much as I can.

I can't wait to get my running shoes back on.

Big lesson I got from all this is so many things can be unlocked just pushing
yourself an almost unnoticeable amount each day. Focusing on the schedule and
the tiny increment rather than "progress" or "success.

~~~
xur17
> Eventually I was past 5 mi. Then 6. Then 7. At 7 I was waking up eager to do
> these runs. At 8 I finally felt like I understood why people love long
> distance running. At 11 mi, I was in love. I ended up hurting myself and
> dreading the time it took to recuperate. But I was back at it, and going
> strong before Covid.

I can really relate to this. Went through the same progression, and also ended
up slightly injured, forcing me to scale it back for a few weeks, which really
sucked.

> Now in Covid land, I've paused my running schedule. I'm just too freaked
> out. I live a little too boxed in here in Chicago. Near the lake with
> running trails, but soooo many runners. Someone ran by me and coughed
> yesterday on a walk I took and it's still burning in my brain :) So I'm
> avoiding those paths as much as I can.

That really sucks :(. Thankfully I'm in a relatively suburban area, so I don't
run into many other folks. I have also been finding new places to run around
the city throughout the week, and driving there, but this obviously doesn't
work as well during the week, etc when you have a limited amount of time.

~~~
jasonv
I'm a lifter who runs. Love both, but I found learning running form to be more
challenging than learning how to squat or deadlift.

I started off doing the Couch to #K programs, and they helped me commit to
something without having to figure out the decisions. It told me to run, and I
ran. It told me to walk, and I'd walk.

I ended up dong a Chi Running introductory thing, and then a full blown Chi
Running course (the day long one). It was very helpful. There are more
"running form" Youtube videos now than when I was doing this, but I'd still
recommend a Chi Running session for anyone getting into it.

Nowadays I do low heart rate running, and though I'm not all that fast, I can
run pretty far. Ultra- far.

------
starpilot
Hey, has anyone read born to run? (Containment post for all born to run
related posts, they just tend to muck up these threads.)

~~~
pierot
I have, along with What I Talk About When I Talk About Running. It can be an
inspiration to start running or start running longer distances. But beware of
the pseudo scientific narrative, don’t take it too seriously :)

~~~
slowmovintarget
When I think of running and literature, I can only think of _Loneliness of the
Long Distance Runner_.

~~~
pierot
Thanks for the tip!

